# back 2 the drawing board



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

well ive stop using dankung 3060 on my slingshots when i went to install a new set, i had trouble getting them off, they seem to have fuzed to the forks. back to the drawing board, still waiting for my dankung 4070 to come in. fingers crossed!

http://s892.photobucket.com/albums/ac126/dallasdeadeye/?action=view&current=fuzed.jpg


----------

